# Help searching for info!!



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi guys. I've done a lot of searching for my GA15de engine and I aint giving up. I WANT TO TURBO MY LUCINO!!!! Now before you guys flame me, I need to ask a question. Where can I buy a GA16 fuel rail? because I read that the GA15 fuel rail does not take the 370cc injectors. I'm trying to put together a project and I need the base of the project solid. As for fuel managment I've got the greddy e-manage since JWT doesn't make an ecu for the GA15. I've got the main unit, the injector and ignition harness and the Profec E-01(display) but I still need to hook them up. Anybody have the pinout daigram for these harnesses for the GA15 engine?

Now I was searching again and I was thinking about the cobra MAF. insted of installing the Cobra MAF, can I install the Greddy E-Manage Emanage Pressure Sensor w/ Harness? I heard that when the stock meter maxes out this greddy thingy will continue after the maximumm point.

As for the rest like turbo, manifold, fuel pump, intercooler etc, it's not a problem at all. My main problem is The base of the project which matters most.

Guys if you can help me, I will be thrilled because to figure it out on my own aint going to get me anywhere:banana: 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Sell your eManage and get a megasquirt. You can then put whatever the hell you want on your car and still tune it to work right. Uses common GM parts that cost next to nothing. Needs no MAF sensor, either.
http://msefi.com/


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

OK I'll try to get some pics for you guys.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Hi guys. I've done a lot of searching for my GA15de engine and I aint giving up. I WANT TO TURBO MY LUCINO!!!! Now before you guys flame me, I need to ask a question. Where can I buy a GA16 fuel rail? because I read that the GA15 fuel rail does not take the 370cc injectors. I'm trying to put together a project and I need the base of the project solid. As for fuel managment I've got the greddy e-manage since JWT doesn't make an ecu for the GA15. I've got the main unit, the injector and ignition harness and the Profec E-01(display) but I still need to hook them up. Anybody have the pinout daigram for these harnesses for the GA15 engine?
> 
> Now I was searching again and I was thinking about the cobra MAF. insted of installing the Cobra MAF, can I install the Greddy E-Manage Emanage Pressure Sensor w/ Harness? I heard that when the stock meter maxes out this greddy thingy will continue after the maximumm point.
> 
> ...



Be careful with the GA16 fuel rail. There are two different GA16 head designs and as such two different fuel rails that are not interchangable. Show us a pic. of your motor and I should be able to tell you which one is compatible. 

I do NOT recommend the megasquirt! It is something that is on the more advanced side of things and if you are not familiar with tuning and desiging your own basemaps then it is not for you.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Sorry for the delay
Here are the pics.

Here is a pic of my crappy engine bay


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

And here's a pic of the fuel injector rail


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

And to show off my dumb ass
Here is a pic of my nissan at night!









Now can sombody tell me which fuel rail is interchangable with mine? And what can I do about the MAF?

Thanks Guys

Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am going to assume (based on the valve cover and some other things) the B14 is the right fuel rail, however to be 100% certain you need to measure from one injector to the other. Measure from center to center. I can verify 100% based on this measurement. 

MAF is in the tb correct? Not sure there man. Perhaps you can disconnect that MAF and one one in the turbo piping (before the turbo).


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> I am going to assume (based on the valve cover and some other things) the B14 is the right fuel rail, however to be 100% certain you need to measure from one injector to the other. Measure from center to center. I can verify 100% based on this measurement.
> 
> MAF is in the tb correct? Not sure there man. Perhaps you can disconnect that MAF and one one in the turbo piping (before the turbo).


I measured like you told me and there is the distance of 3 and a half inches. Where can I get a fuel rail?? I need to buy one!!

As for the airflow meter, The greddy airflow sensor works when the factory air flow sensor is maxed out. This is what I read in the manual. Does this mean I can use this instead of getting a cobra one?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> I measured like you told me and there is the distance of 3 and a half inches. Where can I get a fuel rail?? I need to buy one!!
> 
> As for the airflow meter, The greddy airflow sensor works when the factory air flow sensor is maxed out. This is what I read in the manual. Does this mean I can use this instead of getting a cobra one?


The B14 fuel rail should fit I just measured my spare manifold and it is 3.5" center to center. What kind of injectors do you want to run? If you want to run OEM style injectors just use an OEM B14 fuel rail and 370cc injectors. Otherwise the only person that sells a top feed fuel rail for our cars is www.jgycustoms.com Make 100% SURE you tell them you need the GA16 fuel rail for a B14!


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> The B14 fuel rail should fit I just measured my spare manifold and it is 3.5" center to center. What kind of injectors do you want to run? If you want to run OEM style injectors just use an OEM B14 fuel rail and 370cc injectors. Otherwise the only person that sells a top feed fuel rail for our cars is www.jgycustoms.com Make 100% SURE you tell them you need the GA16 fuel rail for a B14!


Wes man:crazy: ! or anyone!
I was going to run 370cc injectors on the OEM GA16 fuel rail. Where can I find an OEM GA16 fuel rail? I don't need the top feed injector rail. I can di fine with OEM. Where can I find one?

Thanks:crazy:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Wes man:crazy: ! or anyone!
> I was going to run 370cc injectors on the OEM GA16 fuel rail. Where can I find an OEM GA16 fuel rail? I don't need the top feed injector rail. I can di fine with OEM. Where can I find one?
> 
> Thanks:crazy:


I have an OEM GA16 rail lying I can sell you. Shipping might take a while to get there or if you want it quick it wont be cheap. Your best bet is to buy on locally if they have GA16's or find a used on from another country. Also because the intake manifolds are different (although the injector spacing is the same) it is possible that you might have to modify th emounting points of the rail. Shouldn't be insanely hard but something to consider.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> I have an OEM GA16 rail lying I can sell you. Shipping might take a while to get there or if you want it quick it wont be cheap. Your best bet is to buy on locally if they have GA16's or find a used on from another country. Also because the intake manifolds are different (although the injector spacing is the same) it is possible that you might have to modify th emounting points of the rail. Shouldn't be insanely hard but something to consider.


OK how much wes? because I can't find one in europe. Over here just honda and toyota dominate.
Tell me how much because I need it.

Thanks
PM ME!:waving: 

Jason


----------

